# GFS trem blocks, steel or brass and why?



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

I have been looking at my trem blocks on my fenders and noticed that they are very small and I know that more material down there gets you better tone and sustain, im wondering what one brass or steel?

thanks.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

hey Steve this was a little discussion about big trem blocks i did not read all the way down . but it might help buddy 
Callahan Trem Blocks...Hyperbole or Effective?


----------



## Phlegethon (Dec 18, 2009)

while I'm not too sure of some of callahan's claims (such as the cold rolled steel bit) for the most part I wholeheartedly agree with what he does. re engineering old vintage parts so that they work better but keeping their old appearance is genius. I also agree with him on the distressing of parts. . . .sure it can look like it's 50 years old, but it still better work as if it was new. I'd be a bit peeved if something on a guitar didn't work . . especially with some of these relic'd jobs that simply rust the parts out (and considering the premiums that you have to pay for it? yikes. . )


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

its kind or funny....... GFS gets there customers from people trying to improve imports .squire .even MIM fenders . Callahan's stuff is based on dissing US fenders full size trem blocks .whats next .. maybe i will make some tungsten trem blocks to kick that Callahan's tone HAHA


----------



## Jean GODBOUT (Oct 31, 2009)

Well if your guitar sound bright, use the brass block for a warmer tone, and if you need to brighten the tone use the steel one.
These blocks are good bang for the buck!


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

im going to buy a steel and brass and try both.

for my bullet, im going to wait until I try them, then order what ones I like best.


----------

